# Bilder auf JPanel



## Cinimod (21. Aug 2003)

Hallo!

Ich lade ca 9 kleine Bilder jeweils auf ein JLabel und setze diese auf ein JPanel. Leider werden nur 8 angezeigt. 

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen und wie ich diesen Fehler beheben könnte? 

Geladen werden die Bilder auf jeden Fall - also daran kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## Nobody (21. Aug 2003)

schreib deinen quelltext rein, das wird auf jedenfall helfen


----------



## Cinimod (22. Aug 2003)

ok, das Problem hat sich "eigentlich" behoben, denn ich hatte in einer for-Schleife einen zu kleinen Wert gesetzt. 
Wenn ich mein Programm starte werden die Bilder geladen....wenn ich diesen Vorgang jedoch ein paar Mal wiederhole, fehlt manchmal das erste Bild. 
Die Bilder können per Mausklick ausgewählt werden, und wenn ich das mache - und sie sind nicht vollständig geladen - bleibt das Programm hängen. 
Es gibt auch keine Fehlermeldung.
Zudem erscheint nach einer Weile der Hinweis, dass nicht mehr genug Speicher vorhanden ist - obwohl das Programm oder andere java Programme dann immer noch laufen. 
Gibt es etwas sehr wichtiges zu berücksichtigen, wenn ein Programm läuft und wieder beendet wird? Ich rufe über System.gc() den Garbage-Collector
explizit auf, oder gibt es noch weiteres zu beachten?

Danke im voraus für Antworten!


----------



## DTR (22. Aug 2003)

Hi, Probier mal mit dem MediaTraker zu kontrolieren, das alle Bilder Vollständig geladen werden und erst dann die Klicks zuzulassen.


----------

